# Doris - sleep well (guinea pig)



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Today when I got up my heart broken. I found Doris dead. She would have been 4 in January and had only come into my care since December, a good friend of mine has moved down south and she was not sure if she could have pigs and I offered my services to look after Doris and her daughter Suzie.

This is Doris...








Getting a chest tickle...








Nosey...








With her daughter Suzie...









Suzie has been moved in with Kanika, Fred, Loba and Lily-Pad to keep her company and is slowly settling in. Fred and Suzie have a bit of a personality clash, I was worried as Doris and Suzie where fisity girls!

Doris was an enjoyment to have live with us and I will never forget her wheeking first thing on a morning to let me know she was hungry and wanted her breakfast.

Rest In Peace Doris, run free at Rainbow Bridge sweetheart.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww  Sorry to hear that!

G'nite Doris


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww she was a very beutifull pig, her little face was gorgeous.

im so sorry to hear this terrible news  

may she rest in peace x x x x


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww R.I.P doris 

such a beautiful GP aww >.<

xx


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww im so sorry x her little face is adorable 

Rest In Peace Doris xxxxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Rest In Peace sweet Doris

So sorry for you loss!


----------



## Buddy-Beautiful (Oct 14, 2008)

She looks so beautiful. RIP little one.xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Night night little one . Sorry sorry for your loss, We get so attached to our pets and its heart breaking when the time comes. Keep your chin up ....


----------

